# I've Got To Have One.....



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

How can a bike look so damn cool? I have just got to have one of these things, I wish i'd never seen the pic, I don't think I can live for long without one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks a peach but WTF have they done to the exhaust boxes?









The pipes ought to run below the frame.









OK, I'd put up with that.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's a hommage to the early off road bikes of the 50's & 60's. These were pretty much road bikes fitted with off road tyres & with the exhausts perched up out of the way - hence the slightly knobbly tyres in the above bike.

I think it looks fantastic by the way - there shouldn't be any problems with grinding the exhaust away whilst leant over in a corner!!









Hope there's a heat shield for the rider & passengers' legs


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very Norton Commando S, don't know about the flat seat, be nice with a pillion grab rail, or a raised bit at the rear, like the standard commando.

But nice all the same.









Had an ancient James despatch riders bike that had a similar look about it (apart from lashings of olive drab paint, including the tyres ).

So when do we see the new version Ariel Leader ? Or have Yamaha already done it ??

D.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I have just got to have one of these things


Unless things have changed since I had my Bonneville, dont buy one unless you enjoy being covered in oil from the knees down....you will probably also, get used to walking and using buses.

Good luck if you do buy one.

Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> > I have just got to have one of these things
> 
> 
> Unless things have changed since I had my Bonneville, dont buy one unless you enjoy being covered in oil from the knees down....you will probably also, get used to walking and using buses.
> ...


These are 100% Roger, the new twin has a superb reputation for reliability. They are oil tight too and nothing drops off them either, therefore Hawkey won't like it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> These are 100% Roger, the new twin has a superb reputation for reliability. They are oil tight too and nothing drops off them either, therefore Hawkey won't like it.


I,m pleased to hear that...my bonny was a real dog


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

What's it supposed top be ?

Some sort of flat-tracker









Doesn't suit my tastes but hey, if that sort of thing floats your boat, go for it.

I'd probably feel the same way if Honda re-introduced the CX500.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > I have just got to have one of these things
> 
> 
> Unless things have changed since I had my Bonneville, dont buy one unless you enjoy being covered in oil from the knees down....you will probably also, get used to walking and using buses.
> ...


Things changed years ago Roger


















Even the latest incarnation of my "Trusty Steed" has come to the end with just a few '06 models been made to finish 955i Daytona range off









Mark, I would sooner have the Thruxton Bonneville









Mike


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Roger said:


> > I have just got to have one of these things
> 
> 
> Unless things have changed since I had my Bonneville, dont buy one unless you enjoy being covered in oil from the knees down....you will probably also, get used to walking and using buses.
> ...


The new Triumphs are not related to the the old Triumph from Meridan. They are built in a new factory at Hinckley.

This model is a homage to the 60's Triumph Trophy which had similar high level pipes.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Things changed years ago Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that bike Mike, god knows why they changed such an identifiable design to chase the jap clone-a-like look









Yep, I like the Thruxton, all the twin range in fact but the scrambler look does it for me







Also I am getting on, 43 you know and the bars are way up high









Andy, I had a CX500 and although a bloody good bike, it was freakin ugly, just like my GT550 in fact







I never ever "wanted" to ride them, they were transport nothing else, this is gorgeous, form over function I say.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well, I wish Triumph every success, but once bitten etc etc.....they were always second best to BSA anyway.....my Gold Star was, along with the Venom Thruxton, the finest British road bikes of the era......please no comments about Manx Nortons and AJS 7Rs....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:
 

> They are oil tight too and nothing drops off them either, therefore Hawkey won't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the expression "oil tight".

That's not a _real_ Triumph. Don't they just _assemble_ bikes these days with Italian, Japanese and other sourced parts?

Here is a my Triumph. A 1937 "Tiger 80" --- superb little 4-speed, 350cc single OHV bike. It has a very high compression ratio and goes much better than my 600cc 4-cyclinder bikes of the same period.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like Triumphs







I wqould have one of those Mark.After the death of the Enfield,My work mate has lent me his 2005 KLV 1000.

Different to the Enfield


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Apart from being totally freakin ugly, those (and the Suzuki) would perfectly suit my riding requirments, I have seriously thought about them.

But I am a vain twat and I want to look as cool a f**k that is why I want a totally unsuitable Triumph scrambler.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

When he first bought it,I thought it ugly.But after riding to for a couple of days it does grow on you.It moves very very well














Handles well,and is bloody massive,like riding a train.I am 5.10,and just about touch the floor,not to heavy though so its not a problem.I am vain as the next vain person,but I could live with this bike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AlexR said:


> When he first bought it,I thought it ugly.But after riding to for a couple of days it does grow on you.It moves very very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have read nothing but excellent reviews but I can't afford 3 bikes especially when I keep doing silly things.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...:B:EOIBSA:UK:31


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bugger me







I have just bought an Ultra Galaxy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > I have just got to have one of these things
> 
> 
> Unless things have changed since I had my Bonneville, dont buy one unless you enjoy being covered in oil from the knees down....you will probably also, get used to walking and using buses.
> ...


Reminds me of the time a mate of mine and I rode to Bath for some Psychology conference in `89, he was on his 750 Bonnie I rode my BMW R80, half way down we swapped bikes just to have a go on the other one









I managed about 5 miles before I had to change back, what a total pile of vibrating sh*t the Bonnie was, not only was it t bl**dy painful, I was terrified it was going to vibrate itself to bits









He also had a Trident which was just as bad









I have owned and ridden various old British bikes including a ridged frame girder forked 600 cc single cylinder SV 1946 BSA M21 (














) and a BSA Golden Flash and the only thing worse then either of those two triumphs was a BSA A65









I did ride a mates rather nice Triumph 500 which was a real gem


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Be great to see a revival of British bikes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Be great to see a revival of British bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, with proper thumping 4 stroke engines


----------

